# Yanmar sc2450



## coldbum (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello everyone. New to the message board. What a great resource. As with most ppl I am here because I have a problem lol. 

The parking brake safety switch keeps going bad. My parents had it replaced 3 years ago. I have had to dry, clean it and lube it several times. 

Yesterday it started acting up again  I have it parked in the garage and of course the bucket is down and it is tight against the wall (on the brake pedal side). 

Questions:

1) Is there anyway to raise the bucket and move pull the tractor away from the wall without it running?

2) How the heck do you get in there to change out the switch.

3) Is there anyway to bypass it to trailer it and take it to the dealership?

4) Is there anyway to bypass it permanently? 

Thanks for reading and tolerating my lack of knowledge and mechanical skills.

P.S. I would normally just call the dealership and come out but I need my tractor asap to level some ground for a wheelchair ramp for my dad.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is a pdf of your electrical. You can see where the switch is located. As I understand it the switch is in the open position with brake off and closed position when brake is depressed. 

Thinking you can take the two wires off the switch, touch them together and she would crank. You would be by passing the switch. You can see that on page 4-15


----------



## coldbum (Mar 8, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## coldbum (Mar 8, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone has a shop manual link? Something with the procedure to replace the switch? I cannot fit my hand behind the switch something needs to be removed or there is some trick.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

What I attached earlier was from the shop manual. Here is the whole ball of wax. Under Chapters go to "repair", then to #51, page 10-321. This is as good as it's going to get. 
http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/Sc2450_SVC_MAN/


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Any progress here?


----------



## coldbum (Mar 8, 2017)

No. Thank you for your gracious help though. The way the tractor is parked against the wall, my large hands and my body size (6'2" 270lbs) prevent me from reaching the darn switch. I ended up calling the dealership (that I despise re: Stihl chainsaw warranty issues). They will be coming out to the farm next week. Going to be $85 per hour for them to come out. I sure could have used that tractor yesterday to clean up the 31" of snow we got.  I do have one buddy coming over to hopefully at least bypass the switch until the repair crew arrives. 

Thanks again Winston.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I hate that, if you were closer I would take a look at it. No doubt 31" of snow puts you a long ways from Northeast Texas. 

Would like to hear your results when they are finalized.


----------

